# view live E* programming on pc



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

in my kitchen i have been viewing E*'s live programming with an lcd computer monitor which has a built in ntsc tuner [lcd monitor/tv tuner]. is there a way to view live E* programming on a pc monitor ?

there must be a video capture card available to do this . 
Iiknow if i purchased an lcd tv having ntsc and atsc tuners would do the trick....but there aren't aren't any small widescreen hdtv's available with the specs and price range I would consider.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Siingbox could be an option.

www.slingmedia.com


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Phil T said:


> Siingbox could be an option.
> 
> www.slingmedia.com


Phil, 
thanks for the reply, but I think I'll wait for a 20-23" 1080p lcd.
Slingbox doen't appeal to me.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

You can get a TV tuner card for your PC.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

DonLandis;759300 said:


> You can get a TV tuner card for your PC.


Don.

thanks for the reply. which tuner card will allow me to view dish network programming on my pc ?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You can't view it on the PC without a Dish box between the PC and the dish. I view on my PC (and record) using the output of my Dish box to a Hauppauge WinTV 150 tuner card. I use the line in for Dish and the tuner in for cable. The only problem that I have with it is that the timers in the software don't allow the line in to be selected as a source (only allows channel numbers to be selected).


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

digital223 said:


> DonLandis;759300 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a TV tuner card for your PC.
> ...


There are a number of TV tuner cards for the PC. You will need to run the coax out from your DishNet receiver to that card and tune to the same output channel that your Dish Net receiver does. Make sure you select one that will tune to that channel. In the old days everything was on either channel 3 or 4 but today, Dishnetworks receivers have other channel output as well 
You'll also be advised to use a UHF remote control so you can operate the DishNet receiver from your PC location. There may be some minor technical stumbling blocks in the details but it can be done with the details worked out. EG, your UHF remote may not reach the receiver if too far away and you may need to route the receiver UHF antenna by coax to your remote PC room as well.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

per your post:
You can't view it on the PC without a Dish box between the PC and the dish. I view on my PC (and record) using the output of my Dish box to a Hauppauge WinTV 150 tuner card. I use the line in for Dish and the tuner in for cable. The only problem that I have with it is that the timers in the software don't allow the line in to be selected as a source (only allows channel numbers to be selected

Richard,

i am not familiar with the win tv 150
i do not understand, " I use the line in for Dish and the tuner in for cable."

i am trying to convert my flat screen pc monitor to a tv viewing mode. would any video card with an atsc tuner connected to my 508 allow me to use the 508 r/c to view E"s programming ?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

per your post:
There are a number of TV tuner cards for the PC. You will need to run the coax out from your DishNet receiver to that card and tune to the same output channel that your Dish Net receiver does. Make sure you select one that will tune to that channel. In the old days everything was on either channel 3 or 4 but today, Dishnetworks receivers have other channel output as well

Don,

all my tv's are connected to the 508 via composite/Svideo.
i have no problems using it's r/c through walls etc.

i understand many so called tuner/capture cards will work with cable tv and also KU, but not satellite [D* and E*]. is my assumption correct? also I have piped a dvd movie from my compter's tv/ out card via Svideo cable to one of my 32" lcd tv inputs. 
so i don't think i would opt for a tuner card with a coax connection.
all i want ia a tuner card or a video capyure card to convert my pc monitor for viewing E* via my r/c as i am doing withthe other tv's in my home.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

digital223 said:


> per your post:
> You can't view it on the PC without a Dish box between the PC and the dish. I view on my PC (and record) using the output of my Dish box to a Hauppauge WinTV 150 tuner card. I use the line in for Dish and the tuner in for cable. The only problem that I have with it is that the timers in the software don't allow the line in to be selected as a source (only allows channel numbers to be selected
> 
> Richard,
> ...


Sorry I didn't word that too well, but, we'll try again. The card has an input for an antenna, which I am using for a Comcast cable connection, and a line input (S-Video and stereo audio), which I am using as an input from my Dish receiver. The card gives me the ability to set timers to record programming while I am away. Going to the timer set up, it doesn't give me the option to select the line inputs as a source for recording using the timers. I can only pick a channel to record from, eliminating the possibility of recording from Dish while I am away.  I have a DVR, so this doesn't really bother me. If I want to archive from Dish I simply set it up to record while I am home.

Here's the card: http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr150.html


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

thank you Richard. you were referring to cable tv, and i was thinking cable like rg6!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Anytime. I sort of figured that's what happened. Good luck on the search. I am quite pleased with my card other than the one problem I mentioned.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10405687&adid=17654&dcaid=17654
KWorld TV Tuner/Video Capture/MPEG 4/2/1 Recording/Remote PCI - KW-LTV7131RF 
Turn your PC into a Home Entertainment Center!
Use Google Checkout to get $10 off orders from $30-$50, and $20 off orders greater than $50. One discount per order. 
*Price with Google Checkout $0.00 *

This looks worth the gamble for you.


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10405687&adid=17654&dcaid=17654
> KWorld TV Tuner/Video Capture/MPEG 4/2/1 Recording/Remote PCI - KW-LTV7131RF
> Turn your PC into a Home Entertainment Center!
> Use Google Checkout to get $10 off orders from $30-$50, and $20 off orders greater than $50. One discount per order.
> ...


I use the KWorld 1600 to convert my PC monitor to a TV (used with cable, FTA, TiVo, Slingbox, DVD recorder). It doesn't require a PC, so no need to turn on the computer when I just want to see what's on. $40 after rebates and Google checkout.

http://www.buy.com/prod/KWorld_1600...xternal_TV_Tuner_VGA/q/loc/101/202247147.html


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

BCGreg said:


> I use the KWorld 1600 to convert my PC monitor to a TV (used with cable, FTA, TiVo, Slingbox, DVD recorder). It doesn't require a PC, so no need to turn on the computer when I just want to see what's on. $40 after rebates and Google checkout.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/KWorld_1600...xternal_TV_Tuner_VGA/q/loc/101/202247147.html


Thanks guys for the suggested cards, the prices are certainly right !


----------

